# MAC - Cham Pale - Dec/Jan 10/11



## lara (Sep 18, 2010)

Place all your *Cham Pale* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





Get full collection details in the *Cham Pale colour story bulletin*.
Check out the  *Cham Pale* discussion thread for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 18, 2010)

Cham-pale quad.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2010)

*Thank you, iheartmakeup!!*


----------



## Karrie (Sep 29, 2010)

Lipstick Tanarama


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Brule eyeshadow


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quite Please





Quite Please





Quite Please w/ Flash





Quite Please


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2010)

Gel Lipstick


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 3, 2010)

Rose Ole and Chez Chez Lame.




































  	swatches are a bit lame sorry!


----------



## Hellolover (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are some product pics I found online for this collection:













Source


----------



## KarlaSugar (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Monsy (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 30, 2010)

My swatches.


























  	Here's a comparison swatch of Calm Mode and Feelin Good. They are pretty much the same though Calm Mode looks darker in the pot, and I think it taste more like lavender than smells like it. It almost smells slightly citrusy with a hint of lavender to me.


----------



## ktbeta (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## s_lost (Jan 4, 2011)

Bare Study X Vintage Selection X Fresco Rose


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dangerous Cuvee Paint Pot


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Chilled On Ice, Bare Study.




  	Chilled On Ice




  	Chilled On Ice


----------



## martiryb (Jan 6, 2011)

kohl power Feline
	eye kohl I Get No Kick
	PP Dangerous Cuvee





  	lipstick Quiet, Please
	special reserve highlighter powder Chez Chez Lame


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 13, 2011)

Rose Ole




  	Rose Ole: one layer & several layers





  	Eye Get No Kick





  	Eye Get No Kick

 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## moonlit (Mar 20, 2011)

Comparison of eye pencils
  	Mac smolder, Mac feline, Chanel stylo yeux ebene, urban decay 24/7 on nc 42 skintone

  	http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn51/chanel_addict27/eyepencils.jpg


  	best staying power is 1) chanel's ebene, stayed on my hand the next day as well!! and 2) urban decay 24/7 pencil in zero


----------

